# Medical Examination for 189 vs 485 visa



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

Unfortunately I haven't received my Invitation for 189 visa, in other words miracle didn't happen because my current student visa expires in few weeks.

Since I might have to wait approx. 2-3 more months for an Invite based on the current trend I have to apply for Temporary Graduate Visa (Subclass 485)

I had a quick look at the online application and on the first page there is a question:

*Health 
Have you and all persons included in this application booked or undergone a medical examination for the purpose of this application at Health Services Australia?*

So before I lodge my application I will need to have my medical tests booked.
Now, does anyone know if medical tests required for that visa will be the same as for 189 visa or I need to make some additional examination for 189 visa.

According to 189 checklist I need:
Form 26 Medical examination for an Australian visa.
Form 160 Radiological report on chest x-ray of an applicant for an Australian visa.

485 document checklist and Immi website doesn't say anything specific about these medical tests. I have tried to call them today but gave up after 30 min waiting in the queue.


I'm just hoping I can use the same medical examination for both 485 and 189..


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

It's all good I've got answer from Medibank.

Booked for Permanent medical test which can be used both 189 and 485 visas within 12 months.

The only difference between these 2 tests is that 189 medical test requires additional HIV blood test and costs $50 extra ($355 instead of $305 for 485 test)


----------



## pip.Depp (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi there, I mon student visa and my course is completing in Nov 2013, after this education i'll have 60 points-i mean pass mark for skill select. but i don't have any experience just qualification(australia and outside australia), IELTS, age, based upon qualification(both in and outside australia) i could be business analyst, developer programmer (both r in SOL). 
So my question is:
am i eligible to apply permanent residency with claimed points?
thanks


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi pip depp

Which education did you?

Regards


----------



## pip.Depp (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, I am Master's of computer application. Now in 2013, i'll be Master of IT.thanks


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

pablozaur said:


> It's all good I've got answer from Medibank.
> 
> Booked for Permanent medical test which can be used both 189 and 485 visas within 12 months.
> 
> The only difference between these 2 tests is that 189 medical test requires additional HIV blood test and costs $50 extra ($355 instead of $305 for 485 test)





Hi Pablo,
This is great a finding thank you and hope you have your PR by now 
I am having exactly the same problem now.
I did 485health check 5months ago and in two weeks i am applying 189visa 
Can I ask you how did the 'only HIV blood test' part worked? so did you only end up paying $50 at the end?

Cheers


----------



## CyFi (Feb 12, 2014)

chorcor87 said:


> Hi Pablo,
> This is great a finding thank you and hope you have your PR by now
> I am having exactly the same problem now.
> I did 485health check 5months ago and in two weeks i am applying 189visa
> ...


I have the exact same question! Could somebosy please advise us on this?


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

CyFi said:


> I have the exact same question! Could somebosy please advise us on this?


So what happened in my case was that my agent told me to get the whole medical examination again as it might quicken the process.
Apparently, 485visa no longer belongs to GSM category and therefore the patient records will have to be communicated manually from one to another and this slows the process. 

I just did the whole exam again and got my PR real quick in just 3weeks.(applied 25/Nov/2013 - Granted 17/12/2013).

Good luck with you PR process


----------



## earnestrapheal (Aug 1, 2014)

*Hey guys*

Hi thax for d information, my case is somewhat similar i have taken medical examination on feb 11/2014 fr extnding ma student visa..now do i have to do the medicals again..because as u mentioned i havnt gone under 12 months

while completing the online application for 485 visa i came across a question '

*Health*
Have you and all persons included in this application booked or undergone a medical examination for the purpose of this application?
*No Yes *[ That would be no right?]
If *No*, has the Department's My Health Declarations service advised that no health examinations are required?
* No Yes* [ I dont no what to click. if it is No i canot proceed to the next page..]

helppp me plz....


----------



## chorcor87 (Oct 15, 2013)

earnestrapheal said:


> Hi thax for d information, my case is somewhat similar i have taken medical examination on feb 11/2014 fr extnding ma student visa..now do i have to do the medicals again..because as u mentioned i havnt gone under 12 months
> 
> while completing the online application for 485 visa i came across a question '
> 
> ...






Hi
My agent told me it may cost you extra time if you try to use the previous medical exam for a new visa application. I was in quite desperate situation and therefore had no other options but taking new medicals.

It went all good and got my 189visa in 3wks.
I had to reserve medicals exam and did so before I get contact from C.O(who i never had to meet in the end).

I am not sure how urgent your situation is but if it is of urgent, i suggest you do do the medical exam gain to reduce its processing time and other [possible uncertainties.

All the best Cheeres


----------



## imagine46 (Jun 11, 2015)

*How*



chorcor87 said:


> So what happened in my case was that my agent told me to get the whole medical examination again as it might quicken the process.
> Apparently, 485visa no longer belongs to GSM category and therefore the patient records will have to be communicated manually from one to another and this slows the process.
> 
> I just did the whole exam again and got my PR real quick in just 3weeks.(applied 25/Nov/2013 - Granted 17/12/2013).
> ...


Hi there,
That was real quick. How were you able to get it so soon? how did you prepared your all documentation? Most importantly, did you do your medical after lodging EOI and before getting invitation or after getting invitation. if you can help me getting it all ready will be greatly appreciated. I have already lodged EOI but my visa agent told me to wait for health assessment till I get invitation. If you can throw some light from your experience would be great.
Thanks


----------

